# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  مشخص کردن مکان برش یک آبجکت

## keyvan650

pro.jpg
سلام من توی این تصویر قسمتی از آبجکتها رو با یه ماسک دایره ای شکل برش دادم. حالا میخوام همون قسمت برش رو با یه خط مشخص کنم ولی نمیدونم چجوری محل برش رو مشخص کنم. میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید...

----------

